# greens hole...



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

how do you think that spot will be for saturday? what will i catch and what for batit and rigs? looking to bring home the bacon:thumbsup:


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

what are you looking to catch?


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

amberjack and mingo and what ever u would recomend.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

havent been there in a long time but i would definitely drop a light line 2 hook rig with some small razor sharp hooks for some triggers. You'll probably hook up with the mingos at the same time. As for the aj's, I'm not sure if they're there or not but you probably wont be far from the penhal or pete tide. Might get an aj there. If you could make it to the edge, that would be probably be a good mingo spot too.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

what are some spots that u can say always work for you for some grouper closer to the pass?


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

is grouper open?


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

not gag but i think all others are ok


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

the edge is my only public go to place for grouper. Sorry I couldnt be more help on the grouper. It takes a couple years on the water to find them.


----------

